# Sample Pre Application Skill Assessment



## shafiqahmad786 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi friends.I joined this group couple of weeks before and this is my first thread on the group.I want to apply for Assessment for ACS.Can anyone please send me the sample of Pre-Application Skill Assessment application?Thanks for sharing your views and experiences.Ahmad


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

shafiqahmad786 said:


> Hi friends.I joined this group couple of weeks before and this is my first thread on the group.I want to apply for Assessment for ACS.Can anyone please send me the sample of Pre-Application Skill Assessment application?Thanks for sharing your views and experiences.Ahmad


Hi,

Welcome to the forum 

There is nothing like sample PASA application available with anyone. You need to apply online and send in the physical documentation to ACS by post/courier. Here's the link where you apply online:

ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community

You'll see 'Apply Online' link at the end of the page, clicking which would open the online application.

Good luck!!

armandra!


----------



## shafiqahmad786 (Apr 27, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks armandra
I mean to say is the the PASA application which highlights two projects that you completed.Actually I have no idea how much length of the the content should have..you got my point? if sample of someone report will be available it will really be helpful to me.thank you again.






armandra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi ahmad

i suggest you search the forum for the same, a lot has been discussed about it in the past.


----------

